# when is rbp sexual maturity



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

when do red bellys become sexually mature and when can they start to breed


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think when they are about 2 years old, and some 7-8" in size...
Correct me if I'm wrong, though.


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

i like to think when there spots have dissapeared. but some people say they have gotten there reds to breed aty less then 5"? bup?


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

even so how do you even know if they are breeding because you cant even tell whether or not they are male or female,,,ya know...this whole breeding thing kinds sux


----------

